# Would Like to Ride 1 or 2 June for Snapper



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just retired from the USN last Friday and do not start phase 2 of my life for a few more weeks. Looking to bottom fish Wed and/or Thurs. Can share the expenses, I have my own tackle, and can even sponsor a launch from NAS Pensacola if you do not have access which saves some run time and gas. 
Thanks for your consideration!!

Tom
850.377.1248


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tom...PM sent...Going tomorrow


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the effort Keith. Now that you have a full crew, hope you wreck them!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Still looking for a ride tomorrow (Thursday). Please give me a shout if any of yall have room for one.
Thanks,
Tom
3771248


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

look for up to 2 Friday
Bill
678-6439305


----------

